# purple pseudochromis v royal Gramma



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with a purple pseudochromis and a royal Gramma in the same tank? I saw some pseudos at the LFS today and I was wondering if they would kill each other. I know they're territorial and sort of bullies but if they were in a 55 gallon with plenty of rock work for territory would this not work out? Just curious because some people (including the LFS) say it would be fine and that they aren't too aggressive but other people say the pseudos are nasty and that they will fight big time with basslets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Tough one to call there. Its a crap shoot, if you get one with a good personality you may be ok. And being a 55g tank, you may be ok there as well.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

That's what I'm finding. Some people get more laid back ones others get crazy aggressive ones that cruise around the tank beating on other fish. I think it all comes down to those two particular fish. He'd be the last one added to my tank. I have him in quarantine now. Going to wait a few weeks as I just added the firefish a couple days ago. I didn't realize they were from the same fam as dottybacks by the name at the store...one of those impulse buys. Got home and looked them up and was like oooohhhh....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

:doh!:


----------

